# Hi Girls anyone hear had FET at the birmingham womens hospital



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi I will be going for FET this month and was wondering what the procedures are having medicated FET at the bham womens acu like what day of the cycle does it start and what medication do you have to take and son on thanks in advance.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Debbie   

I did FET at the Womens Hosital in Feb/Mar. Basically I had to start d/r on CD21 just like I did for IVF & ICSI & then had to go for my baseline scan 2-3 weeks later.

Whereas you would normally start stims at this point, I had to take tablets instead. These are to thicken your womb lining but obviously you don't produce eggs. I had a scan 1-2 weeks later & once they were happy with my lining they thawed my frosties & thankfully 2 out of 3 survived & went on to gain cells. It was a "perfect" FET except for the result   

If you want the name of the tablets or if I can help with any other questions please feel free to mail me.
Wishing you lots of luck with FET        hope it works for you, I've read so many stories where it does   

Take care,

Erica.xx


----------

